

Differences on Cybertheft Complicate China Talks - D9u
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/11/world/asia/differences-on-cybertheft-complicate-china-talks.html

======
D9u
This is where the USA gets its comeuppance, and rightly so. The utter
hypocrisy of Obama claiming that any hacking of US infrastructure is "an act
of war" while simultaneously doing that very thing to trading partners such as
Germany and China illustrates the absurdity of the situation.

